# Reformed Presbyterian Synod Withdraws from NAE



## Josiah (Jun 25, 2009)

I was only able to find information at the Aquila report news website:



> The Synod of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America (RPCNA) voted on June 24, 2009 to withdraw its membership from the National Association of Evangelicals (NAE). The Interchurch Committee has expressed concerns over a decade at the direction of the NAE.
> 
> The RPCNA Synod is meeting at GenevaCollege in Beaver Falls, Penn., from June 22-26.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sound's good!


----------



## Berean (Jun 25, 2009)

Today's (rare) good news!


----------



## ADKing (Jun 25, 2009)

We are rejoicing for the bold step for truth. The Synod will be publishing a letter later more formally explaining its action to the NAE and calling them to repentance.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 25, 2009)

ADKing said:


> We are rejoicing for the bold step for truth. The Synod will be publishing a letter later more formally explaining its action to the NAE and calling them to repentance.



Thank you for the confirmation on this Adam. It is truely wonderful news, praise the Lord!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 25, 2009)

I was there for this event and was surprised by two things:

1) That the RPCNA was in the NAE. (The ARP is not)

2) How egregious the errors of the NAE are (like prayers offered to Allah).


----------



## Josiah (Jun 25, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I was there for this event and was surprised by two things:
> 
> 1) That the RPCNA was in the NAE. (The ARP is not)
> 
> 2) How egregious the errors of the NAE are (like prayers offered to Allah).



I didnt know about #2 I only knew about the NAE cozying up to the RC's..


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 25, 2009)

Josiah said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I was there for this event and was surprised by two things:
> ...



That was one of the things mentioned from the floor.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 25, 2009)

I suspect this will be getting attention in the PCA.

Biblically, one needs to first communicate, then give a chance to repent, then take another, then take leave to others. It sounds like that was done in this case... they didn't suddenly just bolt and leave and only then declare their reasons.

There might still be chance for the NAE to repent and get back to its founding purpose, but as sin progresses, consequences increase, and it will be difficult. The PCA also has called them to task before in the past also.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jun 25, 2009)

Praise God for this courageous action of our RP brothers!


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been to RPCNA Synods in the past and association with the NAE was a topic of discussion. Talking with friends within the RPCNA, some ordained and some not, I am saddened by this. I am not a huge fan of the NAE, for the same reasons I am not a huge fan of ETS (Evangelical Theological Society). I wish evangelicals would return to their historic roots of the reformation, something the Gospel Coalition seeks to do. Historically the RPCNA played a large role in the NAE. 

This should send major signals across the board. Then again no one takes RPs seriously. Perhaps Gamble's new work will curb that.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 25, 2009)

Quite honestly I haven't the foggiest idea what good such organizations as the NAE do. The PCA needs (in my opinion) to get out, too. It will get some press in the PCA, but more likely than not what'll happen is there will be a general feeling that the RPCNA are being snotty and too picky. 

I just checked the member list - and am somewhat (I shouldn't be, I guess) surprised to find the Salvation Army is a member denomination, too!


----------



## Timothy William (Jun 25, 2009)

Why the surprise at the Salvation Army being a member denomination?


----------



## Sven (Jun 25, 2009)

This is a good step for the RPCNA. Now they need to a) stop ordaining women deacons, and b) get rid of or rework the Reformed Presbyterian Testimony in the Constitution; that thing is horrendously written.


----------



## Curt (Jun 25, 2009)

I do, terribly, miss the RPC,ES.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 25, 2009)

Sven said:


> This is a good step for the RPCNA. Now they need to a) stop ordaining women deacons, and b) get rid of or rework the Reformed Presbyterian Testimony in the Constitution; that thing is horrendously written.



Why is it "horrendously written"?


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 26, 2009)

Sven said:


> This is a good step for the RPCNA. Now they need to a) stop ordaining women deacons, and b) get rid of or rework the Reformed Presbyterian Testimony in the Constitution; that thing is horrendously written.


 
I can't say I agree with every jot in our constitution, but I think to say "horrendously written" is a bit over the top In my humble opinion. I agree with you on ordaining women.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 26, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> Why the surprise at the Salvation Army being a member denomination?



I just don't get how they can be accepted by the NAE as a church when they don't practice the sacraments of the church. (but then I suspect the NAE isn't all that picky)


----------

